# few questions about the rmc



## surjl0827 (26 Jun 2011)

hi guys. Im 15 years old and i will turn 16 in a month or two.  Going into grade 11 after the summer.
I want to join the RMC as a pilot with engineering.
I went to the RMC website and saw the basic requirements. Looks like this year, it was an 70% average on higher with extra curricular activities and other things they look at. and you must complete the bilingual, leadership and all that good stuff.
so i got a basic idea of what i need.
I just wanna write my qualifications as it stands now, even though i still have 2 years to go.
I understand that french is an important part of the RMC. my problem with french, is that i suck at french. Its one of those courses that always brings my average down. so here it is:

School mark: high 80s 
science about 87
math 92
english 84? 86? not sure
french 80
IT computers 97
socials: 88
PE 88 got 10.9 on the beep test, thats a 10/10 for grade 10 boys.
im guessing these are the most important.

in grade 11, i will be taking english, socials, computer programming, math 11 honours (looking to take AP calculus if i can), french 11, chemistry, physics etc... ill really try to get to atleast low 90 average.

for extra curricular things:
part of the Canadian Air Cadets, currently a flight corporal.
martial arts for 3 years
played soccer in an organized team for 3 years.
over 100 hours of Community service hours (which i hope to get up to like 150) 
90 hours of unpaid work experience hours
part of the student council
part of the school Community service club
Can speak 2 languages fluently, English and Korean 

now of course, since i wanna be a pilot, the cadets do offer glider and power summer camps. I really wanna go to these too, and i dont know how much i need for these.
so do you think someone like me can get in if i keep these qualifications?
thanks guys.


----------



## Hal Jordan (27 Jun 2011)

man, why do you have to be that guy.


----------



## surjl0827 (27 Jun 2011)

yes well im aware of that.  I have to think about other possibilities, but im currently taking all courses that even if im not accepted in to the RMC, i can still make it to other universities like mcgill, wateroo or UBC. 
any other tips?


----------



## Michael OLeary (27 Jun 2011)

This forum on RMC is full of tips. Start reading into the threads and you'll many things that others have done to make themselves more competitive. Fitness and sports, leadership of clubs/teams, volunteer activities ... all these things balance scholastic achievement to show oneself to be a well-rounded candidate. Read on, explore, discover.


----------



## curious22 (28 Jun 2011)

It does sound like you are on the right track. You have to remember that even though you think that your marks,athletics, cadets etc. make you an ideal candidate for pilot, that is only the beginning. I think you will find that most of the candidates will have "resumes" similar to yours. How you perform initially during the interview and how you score on the aptitude test will determine if you get selected for Air Crew at Trenton. Air Crew is a "make" or "break" situation and you will not know how you did, only if you passed or failed. As it has been said time and time again previous flight experience is not a huge factor. In fact some experienced pilots fail Air Crew selection and people with no experience pass.

After all that and more medical, it is up to the selection board.

It is a long process.

Good Luck


----------



## murrdawg (28 Jun 2011)

As being a grad from RMC, basically, sounds like you are on the right path. No worries if your French sucks.... Just means that while you are at RMC, you will be looking at another 5 hours a week working on French that you could potentially be using towards your degree.


----------

